# Signed off Work Sick for foreseeable - Going to voluntarily section myself



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Had my last day at work yesterday. Pick up my unused holiday pay on Friday. Have struggled with depressive episodes for 13 years now and I dread going into work. Started an Access to Science course this year so can't handle the stress of a job I hate and packing 4 x 2 year A-Levels into 1 year as well. My history is well documented by my doc and psychiatric services. It's a relief but all a bit much at the minute. I can check myself in to the A&E psych ward voluntarily as an outpatient so can be looked after but also come and go as I please so can still go to college and train and even go to my own bed at night.

In the last 2 months, everyone at work from managers to staff said they are watching me disintegrate. I don't drink much except for the very odd bender but I'm a fiend for benzos and was caning about 100-150mg/day for the last 2 weeks. My mother and brother said they didn't recognise me when I went home at the end of August. I had a sh1tty time there. I was driving around Donegal and with no intoxicants at all, I was getting double vision and blurred vision so bad I was swerving and kerbing the car so bad, I was pulled over and breathalysed. On the last night back in my home town, I knew where there was a stash of drugs upstairs. I ate 30mg Morphine Sulfate, 20mg Oxycodone, 120mg Valium and drank until my brother finally dragged me home.

I was oblivious but my brother said I was slamming into walls and posts in the restaurant and it was only 1 hour into the night.

I need time out from life and can get on the sick and housing benefit since my history would class me as having a disability. It's all a bit weird and sudden but I've been to A&E for psych problems before and they were really nice and helpful. My boss said if I feel recovered enough, there's a job waiting for me again but I'm so out of it mentally that I'm not really there.

Anyway, Onwards and Upwards.

Ant


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)




----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

All the best to you mate- take all the help you can get but strive to beat the mental illness that your suffering from, take the good days as a blessing and during the bad tell yourself to look forward to better times.

hh


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't worry mate. Just when you think things are at their worse, you always have the reassurance and comfort that at least you're not @B4PJS


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


>


Thanks for that. Hope you don't step on any landmines.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

resten said:


> Don't worry mate. Just when you think things are at their worse, you always have the reassurance and comfort that at least you're not @B4PJS


LOL Who's that?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Enjoy 'dat dere benifits' bro


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Landmines might be an exciting plan B mate, alot more fun than sectioning yourself


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Enjoy 'dat dere benifits' bro


Will do. Worked for 16 years with a total of 4 weeks off for severe depressive episodes. Think I've I've earned it especially when there's skiprats on the dole and the sick who've never done a decent day's work in their lives.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

DrRinse said:


> LOL Who's that?


His parents ask the same


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

DrRinse said:


> Will do. Worked for 16 years with a total of 4 weeks off for severe depressive episodes. Think I've I've earned it especially when there's skiprats on the dole and the sick who've never done a decent day's work in their lives.


Should have walked in with a limp mate (Extra £50 a week !)


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

resten said:


> His parents ask the same


LOL


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

DrRinse said:


> .* My boss said if I feel recovered enough, there's a job waiting for me again* but I'm so out of it mentally that I'm not really there.
> 
> Ant


Don't believe that sh*t


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Landmines might be an exciting plan B mate, alot more fun than sectioning yourself


As mentioned it is not 24/7 sectioning, it works on an outpatient basis where you can be in a safe environment, treated and come and go as you please. It guarantees constant contact with psych professionals whilst maintaining the dignity of having most if your own life.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Don't believe that sh*t


We've known each other 6 years. I have no reason to doubt him.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

DrRinse said:


> As mentioned it is not 24/7 sectioning, it works on an outpatient basis where you can be in a safe environment, treated and come and go as you please. It guarantees *constant contact with psych professionals* whilst maintaining the dignity of having most if your own life.


If Mystic Meg is there im in mate


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear your pain mate. I thought I had problems. Get better n be happy.you may have tried this's but get books in positive mental attitude I.e the secret. Mental illness is horrible I've been there mate and I'm

On the verge of cracking up if I can't equalise my hormones which is important. Have you had bloods checked mate ?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Best of luck with everything mate


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

gavzilla said:


> Sorry to hear your pain mate. I thought I had problems. Get better n be happy.you may have tried this's but get books in positive mental attitude I.e the secret. Mental illness is horrible I've been there mate and I'm
> 
> On the verge of cracking up if I can't equalise my hormones which is important. Have you had bloods checked mate ?


No I've contacted Gary Beeny at the Pump Clinic to set up some tests. I think my hormones are shagged and that ain't helping.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

I hope your time spent in the Puzzle Factory is productive and you learn how to unravel yourself


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

UK-M at its sympathetic finest :lol:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Heath said:


> UK-M at its sympathetic finest :lol:


Thats what I thought. Perhaps it would be ok, to have a physiological issue.However, dare to have mental issues and your met with barbed comments and sarscasm.Why the cu.ntish responses?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Thats what I thought. Perhaps it would be ok, to have a physiological issue.However, dare to have mental issues and your met with barbed comments and sarscasm.Why the cu.ntish responses?


One may have to the same response when reading your posts on subjects such as socialism, racism and the direction in which this country is going.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mish said:


> One may have to the same response when reading your posts on subjects such as socialism, racism and the direction in which this country is going.


You'd be like that too if you still lived in a bunker


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

How is the view from your bunker today @essexboy?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mish said:


> How is the view from your bunker today @essexboy?


Dark..........unfortunately


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Mish said:


> One may have to the same response when reading your posts on subjects such as socialism, racism and the direction in which this country is going.


How are my political views in any way related to the OPs medical issues?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Ignore all the people giving you abuse.

Hope you get yourself sorted, you sound like you're going to need all the help you can get.

Good luck in the future, I'm sure you'll get something sorted


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Best of luck to you OP. Take all the help you can get.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Listen up. He needs our support, a few sarky remarks are what we all expect & enjoy, but Ant's a decent bloke.

I have had MH issues & they aren't fun at all, & if you're feeling a bit fragile in the noggin some remarks can hurt, even though they're not meant to.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Mish said:


> How is the view from your bunker today @essexboy?


Ok so the diversion tactics are in full swing.Perhaps youd like to ramp up the Ad Homien attacks too.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Thats what I thought. Perhaps it would be ok, to have a physiological issue.However, dare to have mental issues and your met with barbed comments and sarscasm.Why the cu.ntish responses?


Think its more the seemingly obvious plan to leave his job because he hates it (who doesnt) and just claim a few different benifits that he can blag instead.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ad hominem isn't it?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

essexboy said:


> How are my political views in any way related to the OPs medical issues?


Your political views are not related to OP's metal issues directly though reading your opinions on occasions leads me to believe you have some mental issues of your own.

You asked why the cvntish responses, well all too often you spout your pre war nazi rhetoric whenever race or other similar treads are posted. I find your views cvntish, to say the least.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Wtaf fvck does Ad Hominem mean..is this a gay thread now? :lol:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Mish said:


> Your political views are not related to OP's metal issues directly though reading your opinions on occasions leads me to believe you have some mental issues of your own.
> 
> You asked why the cvntish responses, well all too often you spout your pre war nazi rhetoric whenever race or other similar treads are posted. I find your views cvntish, to say the least.


If your disagreeable with anything I say.Please feel free to respond however you wish, and let it be known.Fortunately my own mental health seems just fine.Now I must cut short our gentle exchange as Adolf and Herman, are waiting for breakfast.Its all go in the bunker this morning.If I can get the dishes done it time,We might invade Poland.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)




----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

essexboy said:


> If your disagreeable with anything I say.Please feel free to respond however you wish, and let it be known.Fortunately my own mental health seems just fine.Now I must cut short our gentle exchange as Adolf and Herman, are waiting for breakfast.Its all go in the bunker this morning.If I can get the dishes done it time,We might invade Poland.







Still makes me laugh....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

All the best Ant. Hope you get all the help you need.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Landmines might be an exciting plan B mate, alot more fun than sectioning yourself


Yeah because people section themselves for fun 

Some nasty bastards on here....


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

essexboy said:


> Thats what I thought. Perhaps it would be ok, to have a physiological issue.However, dare to have mental issues and your met with barbed comments and sarscasm.Why the cu.ntish responses?


I think the main issue is that the OP just told his story without actually requesting any help or advice or whatnot. Makes it kind of hard to reply. Bit like when someone I knew once said to me 'I'm teaching my computer to speak'. Not really much you can do to reply except go 'Oh.'.

Best of luck to you OP. Sounds like you have a plan in action but having a family member addmitted to a psychiatric ward last year I know all too well that all they do is pump you full of chemicals. I was astounded to discover that no psychiatric counselling was provided there. Just drugs. Baffling.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Stay strong and all the best Dr


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

hope you feel better.

lay off the benzos thats just retarded maybe seek drug counselling too.

positive mental attitude


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Mish said:


> Your political views are not related to OP's metal issues directly though reading your opinions on occasions leads me to believe you have some mental issues of your own.
> 
> You asked why the cvntish responses, well all too often you spout your pre war nazi rhetoric whenever race or other similar treads are posted. I find your views cvntish, to say the least.


You make me so fuhrious


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> Hou make me so fuhrious


You type that on the treadmill :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

defdaz said:


> I think the main issue is that the OP just told his story without actually requesting any help or advice or whatnot. Makes it kind of hard to reply. Bit like when someone I knew once said to me 'I'm teaching my computer to speak'. Not really much you can do to reply except go 'Oh.'.
> 
> Best of luck to you OP. Sounds like you have a plan in action but having a family member addmitted to a psychiatric ward last year I know all too well that all they do is pump you full of chemicals. I was astounded to discover that no psychiatric counselling was provided there. Just drugs. Baffling.


I think it depends on the hospital. My aunt was sectioned last year and she had loads of counselling and art therapy.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@jon-kent

I use the word 'gay' in this thread just once & who suddenly appears.......?

Yup, the Brighton Bum Bandit!! :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

latblaster said:


> @jon-kent
> 
> I use the word 'gay' in this thread just once & who suddenly appears.......?
> 
> Yup, the Brighton Bum Bandit!! :lol:


Hes got notifications built into his brain for the word gay !!!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Hes got notifications built into his brain for the word gay !!!


And it's going fvcking mental!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ant is Actually one of the good guys on the board, so wish you all the best bro


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Good luck getting it sorted, hopefully you'll get the help you need


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks to all those with messages of support. It means a lot. Cheers guys.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't understand deppression...but good luck anyway bud


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

DrRinse said:


> Had my last day at work yesterday. Pick up my unused holiday pay on Friday. Have struggled with depressive episodes for 13 years now and I dread going into work. Started an Access to Science course this year so can't handle the stress of a job I hate and packing 4 x 2 year A-Levels into 1 year as well. My history is well documented by my doc and psychiatric services. It's a relief but all a bit much at the minute. I can check myself in to the A&E psych ward voluntarily as an outpatient so can be looked after but also come and go as I please so can still go to college and train and even go to my own bed at night.
> 
> In the last 2 months, everyone at work from managers to staff said they are watching me disintegrate. I don't drink much except for the very odd bender but I'm a fiend for benzos and was caning about 100-150mg/day for the last 2 weeks. My mother and brother said they didn't recognise me when I went home at the end of August. I had a sh1tty time there. I was driving around Donegal and with no intoxicants at all, I was getting double vision and blurred vision so bad I was swerving and kerbing the car so bad, I was pulled over and breathalysed. On the last night back in my home town, I knew where there was a stash of drugs upstairs. I ate 30mg Morphine Sulfate, 20mg Oxycodone, 120mg Valium and drank until my brother finally dragged me home.
> 
> ...


good luck mate how you get it sorted


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

resten said:


> And it's going fvcking mental!


Ssssshhh , ffs you can use the word mental in a depression thread it's like shouting boo at a donkey standing on a cliff


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Good luck mate!


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Good luck mate!


Thanks mate!


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

bigforbday said:


> good luck mate how you get it sorted


Cheers bud.


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

good luck hope u get better soon


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

chilisi said:


> It's a very brave thing your doing mate. I can't be easy at all. All the best with your treatment and recovery.
> 
> Ignore the ****holes. They are obviously trying to get a few cheap laughs from your expense, but in reality, they are making themselves look like horrible cvnts.


true mate they obviously havnt seen somebody close to them struggle with mental health


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

casebian said:


> true mate they obviously havnt seen somebody close to them struggle with mental health


Or they have and found humour got them through it ...either way good luck op


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

When I was unwell the most horrible thing about it is that you feel you're living in a half-world, almost like a dream.

You cannot pull yourself back together; it's almost like having a bad pill except it goes on for months.

Let us know how you get on mate please. Maybe have a thread going on so that your experiences will enable us to support you, & give others a better understanding.

I promise you Ant, brighter days are there waiting for you...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

DrRinse said:


> Had my last day at work yesterday. Pick up my unused holiday pay on Friday. Have struggled with depressive episodes for 13 years now and I dread going into work. Started an Access to Science course this year so can't handle the stress of a job I hate and packing 4 x 2 year A-Levels into 1 year as well. My history is well documented by my doc and psychiatric services. It's a relief but all a bit much at the minute. I can check myself in to the A&E psych ward voluntarily as an outpatient so can be looked after but also come and go as I please so can still go to college and train and even go to my own bed at night.
> 
> In the last 2 months, everyone at work from managers to staff said they are watching me disintegrate. I don't drink much except for the very odd bender but I'm a fiend for benzos and was caning about 100-150mg/day for the last 2 weeks. My mother and brother said they didn't recognise me when I went home at the end of August. I had a sh1tty time there. I was driving around Donegal and with no intoxicants at all, I was getting double vision and blurred vision so bad I was swerving and kerbing the car so bad, I was pulled over and breathalysed. On the last night back in my home town, I knew where there was a stash of drugs upstairs. I ate 30mg Morphine Sulfate, 20mg Oxycodone, 120mg Valium and drank until my brother finally dragged me home.
> 
> ...


did this cvnt bang into you @B4PJS ?!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

& all the best OP


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

**** place to be in drr, hopefully you come out the other end better and stronger, mental health problems are far more debilitating than most physical issues maximum sympathy.

Also hopefully you've learnt that this isn't the forum for any respect or compassion being given where it's due and you know how to use your ignore button.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Kimball said:


> **** place to be in drr, hopefully you come out the other end better and stronger, mental health problems are far more debilitating than most physical issues maximum sympathy.
> 
> Also hopefully you've learnt that this isn't the forum for any respect or compassion being given where it's due and you know how to use your ignore button.


Yep, thanks. Found it, used it.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Good luck my man. Depression can be a cnut. I've had mild depression a couple of times in the past, I found the best way to deal with it was to just get the f*ck on with things, forget whats dragging me down and try look at the bright side of life. Having friends around helps alot with this.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

When I'm having a **** time I start failing on the routine, getting up on time, getting into work on time, being 'nice' to people, not wanting to sleep all day and stay up all night. I'm not sure I get depressed or suffer with depression I just suffer with life in general. No matter how easy the life, guaranteed at least once or twice a year for a few weeks my body will refuse to want to be apart of or co-operate with society. I really haven't cracked it. Trying to motivate me when I don't want to do it is like pushing a cow up stairs. One thing I have found helpful is cutting out stimulants, like sugar, caffeine, drugs and alcohol, at least then when I get lock down its easier to manage. I really think I'm semi-allergic to society though, it's just incomprehensible for me to do a job just because I need the money, it needs to mean something. 90% of jobs your a cog in a big wheel, a replaceable cog. If my finances were poor I'd be one of the ones that would make my bread and butter in crime, not because I'm a bad person just because I'm too weak to get and hold onto a job I'll end up hating anyway


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Its a sad fact that druggies and alkis get more support and help than people with depression


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Respect to you for getting the help for your demons, hope everything works out for you mate. Many people have been in similar places to you and come out of the other side on top.

All the best.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

chilisi said:


> If only it was that easy.


Found it helped with my mum and dad when we could make my dad laugh it also brightened my mums mood hers was caused through my dad's sickness , found her darker days came when friends came to visit and sat saying chin up, you'll be ok etc etc all they did was ingrain her depression which in fairness to her she called being a bit sad LOL

Found my best way was to come in ignore her mood joke with het take the **** a bit and atheist she was happy for a while, ad I said I don't understand depression but a wee laugh helped her...suppose everyone's different.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

DrRinse said:


> Will do. Worked for 16 years with a total of 4 weeks off for severe depressive episodes. Think I've I've earned it especially when there's skiprats on the dole and the sick who've never done a decent day's work in their lives.


Dude, if you need benefits then cool... I'm certainly not going to criticise you in your position, I sincerely wish you all the best. But the whole idea of 'earning' benefits is one that doesn't sit right with me at all, neither does the tit-for-tat comparison with the work shy (it's a complexly separate issue).

Don't feel like you need to justify yourself.

Concentrate on getting yourself straight again, and once you are remember that you'll still be on the road to recovery for a while after.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

chilisi said:


> Yes they are. That's why we shouldn't use a broad brush in such circumstances.
> 
> Naturally low serotonin levels, a horrible childhood experience etc, won't be cured by a few laughs. If it was that easy, nobody would be depressed or have mental illness.


Your right it didn't cure but it helped its something that I'll never understand and hopefully never suffer from ...fingers crossed


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

johnnya said:


> Your right it didn't cure but it helped its something that I'll never understand and hopefully never suffer from ...fingers crossed


 i wasnt trying to be an **** with you bud im glad it helped you and your ma just my experience was from an early age think i was about 10 when me mam first started sufferring and she was put in to hospital and it was heart wrenching and she was sectioned quite a few more times through out my child hood and it was hard to deal with it was a bad time seeing her struggle thanfkully shes been good for the last few years due to different meds she gets injections every fortnight to keep a hormones balanced


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

In the last few months i've come into contact with a few friends who suffer badly from depression. One was that bad i has to talk them out of killing themselves and others were not as bad but bad enough. You are taking the first step to recovery by seeking professional help at the ward. There is a stigma around being depressed as i think has been shown in this thread, but fcuk them, this is about getting you right. You need to wean off the benzo's slowly as going cold turkey will make things 100 times worse.

good luck buddy, its a long and hard road but will be worth it at the end


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

casebian said:


> i wasnt trying to be an **** with you bud im glad it helped you and your ma just my experience was from an early age think i was about 10 when me mam first started sufferring and she was put in to hospital and it was heart wrenching and she was sectioned quite a few more times through out my child hood and it was hard to deal with it was a bad time seeing her struggle thanfkully shes been good for the last few years due to different meds she gets injections every fortnight to keep a hormones balanced


I wasn't having a go, hope she keeps well for you and look after yourself aswell bud ...feck it's starting to turn into a group hug now ...LOL


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@DrRinse, I wish you all the very best in getting yourself sorted out and back on a path where you can cope on your own. It's commendable that you have had the strength to reach out for help, for as some of the comments in this topic demonstrate, there is a very negative stigma attached to any mental health problems.

I hope you get the help and support you need. Good luck and ignore the juvenile jokes that have been made here.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

been sectioned a few times myself where I had no choice. was heavy on drugs, drink, gambling. od'ed ended up in hospital for a few nights. I feel you pain its a very dark and lonely road which only you can sort out yourself.

you can get all the help in the world but in my experience I had in my head, these people are trying to brain wash me, pretending to know me and they can pretend to understand all they like what I'm going through but they don't know. plus they treated me like I was a proper special one and in the funny farm no offence to anyone in there, but I looked around saw people dribbling, just in general crazy and knew I wasn't suppose to be there. even support from family and friends I couldn't take I didn't want support I didn't want people going out their way to help me or do extra for me just because I was "sick" I had to be normal I spent a lot of time by myself to get my own head right which I finally did and to be honest its the gym that cured me, not the tablets, the doctors, family or friends. no the gym did.

I found something to commit to, something to let out my anger, my pain my stress. I had something to focus on. I slowly grew confident in myself. was 110% focused if I ever starting feeling a bit sad I would get my ass straight down the gym

I thought to my self, fvck this I'm getting better and no I'm not getting back to how I was, I'm not going to be like everyone else. I'm going to be better I want to be I need to be the best better than anyone I know. I'm not looking at people wishing I was as happy or had what they had whilst I'm sitting depressed. I want these people to want what I got. be jelous of me. envy me.

never looked back.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

amigamike said:


> Its a sad fact that druggies and alkis get more support and help than people with depression


Wow, that's one hell of a statement. Do you not think that there might possibly be a connection between drugs & depression?

Many people who are depressed turn to drugs as a way of getting through the day. And alcohol is legal as well.

Can you give me some facts to back this up?


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Wow, that's one hell of a statement. Do you not think that there might possibly be a connection between drugs & depression?
> 
> Many people who are depressed turn to drugs as a way of getting through the day. And alcohol is legal as well.
> 
> Can you give me some facts to back this up?


you go to yr doctor and he tells u u have depression and gives u a prescription and says come back in 6 months ... big fkin help that is to anyone

at work i see people going into care who continue to take drugs and drink , yes we all have problems but some just wont help themselves and yes ive been there and almost died so i do know what im on about


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

I have just read this thread and I am totally shocked at the vile repulsive comments some have made. Here is a fellow human being admitting he has a problem. The response should be of support not kicking him in the balls when he is already down.

I hope you haters are proud of yourselves because I imagine that the other 99.99% of the human race are not.

Dr Rinse for what it is worth, I hope you have a speedy recovery and get all the help you need.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Blinkey said:


> I have just read this thread and I am totally shocked at the vile repulsive comments some have made. Here is a fellow human being admitting he has a problem. The response should be of support not kicking him in the balls when he is already down.
> 
> I hope you haters are proud of yourselves because I imagine that the other 99.99% of the human race are not.
> 
> Dr Rinse for what it is worth, I hope you have a speedy recovery and get all the help you need.


Well said.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

WTF?

OP. Good luck mate, I hope you get the help your looking for. Get well and stay well.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Fortunatus said:


> been sectioned a few times myself where I had no choice. was heavy on drugs, drink, gambling. od'ed ended up in hospital for a few nights. I feel you pain its a very dark and lonely road which only you can sort out yourself.
> 
> you can get all the help in the world but in my experience I had in my head, these people are trying to brain wash me, pretending to know me and they can pretend to understand all they like what I'm going through but they don't know. plus they treated me like I was a proper special one and in the funny farm no offence to anyone in there, but I looked around saw people dribbling, just in general crazy and knew I wasn't suppose to be there. even support from family and friends I couldn't take I didn't want support I didn't want people going out their way to help me or do extra for me just because I was "sick" I had to be normal I spent a lot of time by myself to get my own head right which I finally did and to be honest its the gym that cured me, not the tablets, the doctors, family or friends. no the gym did.
> 
> ...


Going in as an outpatient should give me some space; I can take my college work in with me and do that. I'll be applying for a Masters in Dietetics next year. I defo don't want to be sectioned 24/7; I've been to Highbury Hospital in Nottingham, who "specialize" in mental health and the first thing I saw was someone on the lawn to the entrance swiggin a Special Brew. That's where they send the real bad cases. It's Cuckoo's Nest all over again. A&E is much nicer.

The terrible irony is that I wouldn't want long term friendships with depressed people. Obviously there will be others in a similar boat in the psych ward in A&E but there's a certain group of people who wear their depression like some badge of honour. I hate all that. They sit around discussing therapy, meds, comparing sob stories and describe themselves as "depressed people"; they've absorbed depression into their personality and I don't think they'll ever get better. I did 3 years of therapy, half CBT, half psychodynamic. I left because I got fed up with the repetitiveness of it all. I wanted to get away from the whole label of depression, depressed people, therapy, meds. Ultimately I want to get off meds if at all possible but I just want to normal and happy.

Whenever I question if I should go to the gym and begin to talk myself out of it, I immediately stop the thoughts and go. It's always worth it.

Ant


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Blinkey said:


> I have just read this thread and I am totally shocked at the vile repulsive comments some have made. Here is a fellow human being admitting he has a problem. The response should be of support not kicking him in the balls when he is already down.
> 
> I hope you haters are proud of yourselves because I imagine that the other 99.99% of the human race are not.
> 
> Dr Rinse for what it is worth, I hope you have a speedy recovery and get all the help you need.


Thank you.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

amigamike said:


> you go to yr doctor and he tells u u have depression and gives u a prescription and says come back in 6 months ... big fkin help that is to anyone
> 
> at work i see people going into care who continue to take drugs and drink , yes we all have problems but some just wont help themselves and yes ive been there and almost died so i do know what im on about


If you do know about it, then you must know that it does not work that way at all.

For people with drug problems & I include alcohol as that is a drug, accessing treatment takes a long time. The waiting list for alternative Rxing is about 18 mos minimum. I know this as a fact.

In truth people with drug problems are routinely marginalised, ignored, made to wait. Again this is a fact.

But it's not about simply 'having problems'. Addiction is a compulsive behaviour, there are loads of contributory factors. None of it is to do with will power either.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Blinkey said:


> I have just read this thread and I am totally shocked at the vile repulsive comments some have made. Here is a fellow human being admitting he has a problem. The response should be of support not kicking him in the balls when he is already down.
> 
> I hope you haters are proud of yourselves because I imagine that the other 99.99% of the human race are not.
> 
> Dr Rinse for what it is worth, I hope you have a speedy recovery and get all the help you need.


Here here


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

DrRinse said:


> Going in as an outpatient should give me some space; I can take my college work in with me and do that. I'll be applying for a Masters in Dietetics next year. I defo don't want to be sectioned 24/7; I've been to Highbury Hospital in Nottingham, who "specialize" in mental health and the first thing I saw was someone on the lawn to the entrance swiggin a Special Brew. That's where they send the real bad cases. It's Cuckoo's Nest all over again. A&E is much nicer.
> 
> The terrible irony is that I wouldn't want long term friendships with depressed people. Obviously there will be others in a similar boat in the psych ward in A&E but there's a certain group of people who wear their depression like some badge of honour. I hate all that. They sit around discussing therapy, meds, comparing sob stories and describe themselves as "depressed people"; they've absorbed depression into their personality and I don't think they'll ever get better. I did 3 years of therapy, half CBT, half psychodynamic. I left because I got fed up with the repetitiveness of it all. I wanted to get away from the whole label of depression, depressed people, therapy, meds. Ultimately I want to get off meds if at all possible but I just want to normal and happy.
> 
> ...


I agree. I was in the proper funny farm not a A&E which is where I started, that wasn't so bad. but the other I hated the doctors and nurses would think I am not getting better as I sit in my room all day not interacting with anyone to which I replied I can't talk or be social with anyone in here I'm not them hearing all their sad depressive stories isn't going to help me. when I had to take out my shoe laces, wasn't alowed a charger for anything and had to shave with someone watching my I was like jesus christ I'm not suppose to be here. I am either happy or I'm super depressed and want to end everything I don't find comfort in the middle like all the other people in that place.

I pretty much went cold turkey on the meds as what ever I was taking turned me into a vegetable so I quit them was hard but it worked out okay.

I agree the therapy didn't help. I think people who are depressed and proud, like living the live inside hospitals, openely talking proudly of their problems are the kind of people that if they wasn't depressed they would be working in a supermarket for the rest of their lifes have a low IQ and are generally not got a chance to do something.

You do. you got oportunity, future, obviously a good head on you're shoulders applying for a masters. got yourself all the ingredients to be succesful and happy so do it and I garuntee you'll end up looking down at people one day thinking "i made it, I done this, against all odds I'm the fvcking man now"

basically I thought. why live depressed If I don't like it man up and jump infront of a lorry or sort myself out. there is no inbetween its all or nothing. I'm not going to hit 50 and think Fvck i've spent my whole life unhappy I'm either not going to hit 50 or I'm going to hit it a winner.

chin up hope you get sorted bro!


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

some real narrow minded cnuts on here. but everyones entitled to their opinions. good luck OP. and make sure you keep up with gym, or any exercise for that matter, really helps. I was told when I was in treatment for alcohol addiction, that I shouldnt exercise, becuase it can lead to cross-addiction... what a fcuking joke! didnt listen to them, focusing on keeping in shape was a massive help to me, even if I was too become obsessed with fitness, is it not better than drinking myself to oblivion!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Wishing you all the best mate, hope you feel happy again soon x


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Quite recently another member on here went into hospital with a physical illness & I'm happy to learn he's doing so well.

He got lots of encouragement & rightly so.

Another member with a MH illness is going into hospital, & he gets slated by some people.

Has anyone dared to make any negative remarks about another member who has had alcohol problems?

I strongly suspect that these people who didn't make negative comments about this third member, know that they would get banned if they did.

This all points directly to bullying.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Quite recently another member on here went into hospital with a physical illness & I'm happy to learn he's doing so well.
> 
> He got lots of encouragement & rightly so.
> 
> ...


I must admit, after reading this thread I am going to seriously consider if this is the right forum for me.

I love body building, the banter, diet advice etc. But when a vulnerable person is targeted and lampooned, that is just so wrong.

There are loads of nice people on ukm, but I have to measure up the positives and the negatives on being here.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Blinkey said:


> I must admit, after reading this thread I am going to seriously consider if this is the right forum for me.
> 
> I love body building, the banter, diet advice etc. But when a vulnerable person is targeted and lampooned, that is just so wrong.
> 
> There are loads of nice people on ukm, but I have to measure up the positives and the negatives on being here.


The internet is a serious business. I advise you to use it with caution.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Blinkey said:


> I must admit, after reading this thread I am going to seriously consider if this is the right forum for me.
> 
> I love body building, the banter, diet advice etc. But when a vulnerable person is targeted and lampooned, that is just so wrong.
> 
> There are loads of nice people on ukm, but I have to measure up the positives and the negatives on being here.


No need to be a drama queen about it


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Blinkey said:


> I must admit, after reading this thread I am going to seriously consider if this is the right forum for me.
> 
> I love body building, the banter, diet advice etc. But when a vulnerable person is targeted and lampooned, that is just so wrong.
> 
> There are loads of nice people on ukm, but I have to measure up the positives and the negatives on being here.


I agree, some horrible cvnts on here.

From now on im only going to seek help from loved ones and friends instead of a bunch of strangers on a bodybuilding forum :no:


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

resten said:


> No need to be a drama queen about it


No drama mate, it is just a case of not wanting to read what I do not want to (if that makes sense.)


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Blinkey said:


> No drama mate, it is just a case of not wanting to read what I do not want to (if that makes sense.)


Then don't mate. Perfectly good "ignore" function available if you find people's posts offensive.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Blinkey said:


> I must admit, after reading this thread I am going to seriously consider if this is the right forum for me.
> 
> I love body building, the banter, diet advice etc. But when a vulnerable person is targeted and lampooned, that is just so wrong.
> 
> There are loads of nice people on ukm, but I have to measure up the positives and the negatives on being here.


I entirely understand what you mean by this but OP said he doesn't like being part of the mentally ill crowd, and he actually hasn't said he found some of the comments offensive. If you mute anyone that makes a lighthearted comment you make the person feel like a leper, like they need to be handled with kid gloves, that's not a nice feeling either. I post on here all the time about personal stuff and appreciate all the feedback, even **** taking. OP comes across as a sound bloke anyway doesn't look as though he needs anyone fighting his battles for him


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Landmines might be an exciting plan B mate, alot more fun than sectioning yourself


And for those of you that liked the insensitivity of this idiots post just look what it got him.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

.....anyway, now that's been all sorted, give us an update when you feel like doing so Ant.

You do have our support.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

resten said:


> Then don't mate. Perfectly good "ignore" function available if you find people's posts offensive.


how would you know if someones posts are going to be offensive without reading it?

and good luck to the dude with the mental shit :thumbup1:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

To say that I'm not impressed with the negativity towards the OP and those offering him support is an understatement.

Issues of depression, addiction, PTSD, PND as well as things like bipolarism and schizophrenia are serious things, and deserve a serious and compassionate response... or silence if you don't feel any empathy or seek to offer any support.

Jumping on the thread with snide comments does nothing to change anything in a positive way. Am all for troll threads being attacked, but not something like this where the OP is not known to be a regular troll or attention seeker but is simply expressing something that he needs to to help get perspective upon.

@DrRinse I hope things work out well and you find all the help you need. MH issues are tough on your own and without help that is actually helpful.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> how would you know if someones posts are going to be offensive without reading it?
> 
> and good luck to the dude with the mental shit :thumbup1:


You gotta be a part of team darkness to find out


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

resten said:


> You gotta be a part of team darkness to find out


sounds exciting


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> sounds exciting


Or camp


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kimball said:


> Or camp


or that


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> or that


It's true what everyone says about you


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

resten said:


> It's true what everyone says about you


yep


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

resten said:


> It's true what everyone says about you


What does everyone say? :whistling:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> What does everyone say? :whistling:


That he has a rather impressive manchester united supporting cat! :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

lukeee said:


> That he has a rather impressive manchester united supporting cat! :thumb:


That's just silly .................cats are far too intelligent to like football!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Bloody hell. I love dry jokes, I love inverted humour, I also quite like sarcasm.

But I'm really starting to doubt the maturity of some people. Ffs we're adults. OK.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> That's just silly .................cats are far too intelligent to like football!!


How very dare you!! He is a a true supporter like my Archie!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> That's just silly .................cats are far too intelligent to like football!!


Please don't talk of cats Jo, coz then I think of other words. Btw...how is your bottom? :whistling:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Please don't talk of cats Jo, coz then I think of other words. Btw...how is your bottom? :whistling:


What were you just saying about maturity?? :whistling:

Lol my bottom is fine, thanks for asking


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> What were you just saying about maturity?? :whistling:
> 
> Lol my bottom is fine, thanks for asking


That is why I used the word bottom, whereas many others who lack maturity would have made a crude comment.

Please Jo, take it as it was intended, a non sexist compliment. 

Edited.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

latblaster said:


> That is why I used the word bottom, whereas many others who lack maturity would have made a crude comment.
> 
> Please Jo, take it as it was intended, a non sexist compliment.
> 
> I will ensure I never make any post to you ever again that could be interpreted any other way, than that which is teasingly respectful.


Don't be a numpty, I was only pulling your leg


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Kimball said:


> Or camp


Indeed. The thought of Justin Hawkins being in charge of any team is quite worrying :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> What does everyone say? :whistling:


That he's no longer funny :sad:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

resten said:


> That he's no longer funny :sad:


AAAAAHHHHHHAAAAHHHHHAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAA thats so silly its funny


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

resten said:


> That he's no longer funny :sad:


That's just what he wants you to think. It's all part of his master plan to take over UK-M and then the world!

Oops sorry Ash, that's the cat out of the bag


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> That's just what he wants you to think. It's all part of his master plan to take over UK-M and then the world!
> 
> Oops sorry Ash, that's the cat out of the bag


Taking over the world one rolling tumbleweed at a time


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I sometimes wonder if I'm Psychic... :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

resten said:


> Taking over the world one rolling tumbleweed at a time


You're a mean boy! Go and sit on the stairs and think about your behaviour!

You can come back when you're ready to be nice.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

*Round of applause* :thumb:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ive seen many a young whipper snapper try to goad ash and they have all fallen by the wayside.

Its timing you see...

And that avi


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

goodluck mate. why not stick a lil journo up and chart ur journey to getting better


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Ive seen many a young whipper snapper try to goad ash and they have all fallen by the wayside.
> 
> Its timing you see...
> 
> And that avi


There can be no measurable failure until Ash has responded.

If Ash chooses to stay silent then this is not the Ash we know and should signal a failure on his part.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Ive seen many a young whipper snapper try to goad ash and they have all fallen by the wayside.
> 
> Its timing you see...
> 
> And that avi


Srs post is srs


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Mish said:


> There can be no measurable failure until Ash has responded.
> 
> If Ash chooses to stay silent then this is not the Ash we know and should signal a failure on his part.


I dont think he will be loosing too much sleep lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Why is everyone so bitchy these last few days?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

latblaster said:


> Why is everyone so bitchy these last few days?


And its always the boys too lol


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

So I went to A&E and was assessed and refused outpatient treatment. They agree it is not right for me; the idea you can come and go as you please is stretching it a bit. It still requires 4-6 days of being there and is reserved for people with very serious mental conditions like psychosis, schizophrenia, Bipolar Type 1 ans severe personality disorders like BPD and OCD severe enough to interfere with daily living.

Other than than that, you'd need to be at high risk of killing yourself. Unfortunately psych wards haven't changed that much in that since the days of One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest. He thought it detrimental to be in such an environment; people shouting nonsense, drooling, wandering and generally being loopy.

So he said my GP is a better resource. He'll send him and get him to prescribe what always worked for me. He aid to keep in contact with him 2-3 times a week and keep him updates. If things get worse, there is a quick referral to a psychiatrist.

Secondly, there is a secondary care to get me off Valium and Xanax without having spend £90 per 100 on black-market tabs.

So the system in place is a better on. Since I am signed off sick from work and am no longer eligible for work, my benefits won't be affected.

So looks like i'm in a better place with better support and am in the community so can go to the gym, college etc.

Onward & Upwards,

Ant


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well played mate in getting help, despite some of the dickheads in this thread most of us are behind you and wish you all the best.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Again many thanks for all the well-wishers. It's a damn good forum and I feel humbled by the benevolence.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Glad your "feeling the love". to go through what your going through feeling isolated would be horrid.

Great news on being able to study and train whilst getting the help you need. :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

latblaster said:


> Why is everyone so bitchy these last few days?


Must be their hormones.....the oestrogen is strong in some of the men on here....years of exposure means I'm pretty much immune to its psychological effects.... :whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

when it rains it pours eh? come back from a brutal stag do in Ibiza to find that Resten doesn't think im funny. not really sure how I will get back up from this one, does this mean I wont be getting hilariously tagged in random posts from you any more and I wont be able to join in you sucking off Jon in every thread with wacky jokes about being gay?

guess my time here is done, the groovy gang has spoken :sad:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> when it rains it pours eh? come back from a brutal stag do in Ibiza to find that Resten doesn't think im funny. not really sure how I will get back up from this one, does this mean I wont be getting hilariously tagged in random posts from you any more and I wont be able to join in you sucking off Jon in every thread with wacky jokes about being gay?
> 
> guess my time here is done, the groovy gang has spoken :sad:


I would rather he sucked me off than convincing half the forum im bent :sad: (throw enough sh!t some sticks lol). Did you leave your soul in ibiza ?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> I would rather he sucked me off than convincing half the forum im bent :sad: (throw enough sh!t some sticks lol). Did you leave your soul in ibiza ?


came back a broken man. getting too old for that place :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> came back a broken man. getting too old for that place :lol:


Your cat has been posting for you in your absence !! He's alot more serious than you so i think this is where the confusion about your depleting comedy skills have come from.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Your cat has been posting for you in your absence !! He's alot more serious than you so i think this is where the confusion about your depleting comedy skills have come from.


that cat has a lot to answer for


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> that cat has a lot to answer for


He's a good lad dont be too harsh, but he is one srs cat !!!


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

well out reading all the thread - if the guy does have physiological problems and can not hack a job or life in general then what are his options ??? seems to me like he is taking the only real option available ? unless people know more >> and can shed some light upon that matter ??

And i know far worse scroungers and fcuking idiots who have made them selves unemployable - if the guy is genuine then fair play if not and swinging the lead then he deserves all the abuse he gets


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

All the best with your treatment and recovery dude ,

Hopefully you won't bump in to the 3 muppets on this thread , their all fuked but they just can't see it


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> when it rains it pours eh? come back from a brutal stag do in Ibiza to find that Resten doesn't think im funny. not really sure how I will get back up from this one, does this mean I wont be getting hilariously tagged in random posts from you any more and I wont be able to join in you sucking off Jon in every thread with wacky jokes about being gay?
> 
> guess my time here is done, the groovy gang has spoken :sad:


o you girls and your little tantrums! don't worry it'll all blow over by tomorrow ash and you'll be back to bezzies


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

DrRinse said:


> Had my last day at work yesterday. Pick up my unused holiday pay on Friday. Have struggled with depressive episodes for 13 years now and I dread going into work. Started an Access to Science course this year so can't handle the stress of a job I hate and packing 4 x 2 year A-Levels into 1 year as well. My history is well documented by my doc and psychiatric services. It's a relief but all a bit much at the minute. I can check myself in to the A&E psych ward voluntarily as an outpatient so can be looked after but also come and go as I please so can still go to college and train and even go to my own bed at night.
> 
> In the last 2 months, everyone at work from managers to staff said they are watching me disintegrate. I don't drink much except for the very odd bender but I'm a fiend for benzos and was caning about 100-150mg/day for the last 2 weeks. My mother and brother said they didn't recognise me when I went home at the end of August. I had a sh1tty time there. I was driving around Donegal and with no intoxicants at all, I was getting double vision and blurred vision so bad I was swerving and kerbing the car so bad, I was pulled over and breathalysed. On the last night back in my home town, I knew where there was a stash of drugs upstairs. I ate 30mg Morphine Sulfate, 20mg Oxycodone, 120mg Valium and drank until my brother finally dragged me home.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain.

Long term social anxiety/clinical depression patient of 4yrs here.

Most probably self inflicted on my part with E, Cocaine, Amphet' abuse, with various other issues included.

Fight the fever, and may the force be with you.

All the best buddy,

Damian


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> o you girls and your little tantrums! don't worry it'll all blow over by tomorrow ash and you'll be back to bezzies


dont think he loves me any more :sad:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I feel your pain Ash....


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Does anyone understand the craic with benefits or have been through the benefits system with similar problems to mine? I think I can get housing benefit and PIP, which used to be called DLA. I do an Access course and have no income. Got my P45 through from my previous employer. Huge chunk taken out of holidays for PAYE and NI and also student loan. Only worked in a restaurant so wasn't making tons by any means. Never paid student loan payments and PAYE and NI were very low. Am under care of my GP but also a self-referral system called Let's Talk for psychiatry and psychology.

Visited the recovery place in Broad Street here in Nottingham to inquire about acquiring a small script for Valium if and when I begin to withdraw from it. I was taking 100-150mg a day for a month and took 200mg on the last day. They refused a script saying I probably won't need it and they deal with Methadone and Crack i.e. suggesting they have more important cases to look after. I tried to reason with him that Valium has active metabolites that can have a half-life in the bloodstream of up to 200 hours or 8.5 days. This is why heavy chronic users who go cold turkey often don't start withdrawing until 3 weeks+ from stopping. It fell on deaf ears so I told him if I started going into withdrawal, I'd just ring my dealer, with which he was fine. I don't think my doctor will be as impressed but that's what I've got.

Apart from all that, I have a letter from my doctor explaining I am unfit for work, one from the psychiatrist who dealt with me at A&E, one from Let's Talk.

I keep hearing from people that my work have not followed proper procedure for dismissal, that even with a zero-hour contract, I should be owed more money etc. I don't really understand. I'd need a solicitor on legal aid really to guide me through all this mess.

Ant


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm really sorry but I don't know anything that can help.

@latblaster seems to know a bit about MH issues, maybe he can give you some advice?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

So to get this straight, are you signed off from work 'sick'? With a doctors note?

If so, you are deemed as still working and therefore your employer should pay you sick pay or you go on statutory sick pay.

If you walked out of your job, you can't get job seekers allowance etc as far as i am aware.

What I find odd about your posts is that you state you're going to do this,that or the other and find that it doesn't quite work that way. I would be very surprised if you even know what the hell you're doing. This is not to have a dig at you, obviously you feel you need help but I think you're going about it in the wrong way.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> So to get this straight, are you signed off from work 'sick'? With a doctors note?
> 
> If so, you are deemed as still working and therefore your employer should pay you sick pay or you go on statutory sick pay.
> 
> ...


To clarify, work have made me redundant on the grounds of ill health. I received my P45 today so I no longer work for the company. You're right in that there's a lot I don't understand and when looking for help come up against a lot of bureaucracy, red tape and conflicting information. I'm trying to understand whether the company have acted properly in my dismissal, if there has been a breach of contract, what benefits I am entitled to, what NHS services are available, who is responsible for what sector of my care (many are now self-referred) etc etc. So yes, it seems like there's a mountain of stuff I don't know about. I thought that if someone on here who has been in a similar situation might be able to guide me.

Even if I was still working for the company they don't have sick pay or even SSP. If you don't work, you don't get money, regardless of the situation.

Ant


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DrRinse said:


> To clarify, work have made me redundant on the grounds of ill health. I received my P45 today so I no longer work for the company. You're right in that there's a lot I don't understand and when looking for help come up against a lot of bureaucracy, red tape and conflicting information. I'm trying to understand whether the company have acted properly in my dismissal, if there has been a breach of contract, what benefits I am entitled to, what NHS services are available, who is responsible for what sector of my care (many are now self-referred) etc etc. So yes, it seems like there's a mountain of stuff I don't know about. I thought that if someone on here who has been in a similar situation might be able to guide me.
> 
> Even if I was still working for the company they don't have sick pay or even SSP. If you don't work, you don't get money, regardless of the situation.
> 
> Ant


The job centre could advise on this I would think. Something does't seem right regarding your working.

The doctor(your GP) could advise where to go regarding your mental health.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi all. An update on my current situation. It's been some of the most turbulent weeks I've ever been through but it looks like things are going to be OK. The recovery and self-referral psych teams screwed up royally. Everything I told them that would happen with me going into Valium withdrawal happened and they chose not to act on it. On 2nd October going into 3rd October I managed zero sleep. Ditto for 3rd into 4th. I got patchy sleep from about 9am-3pm every day last week and I went to see my doctor at 9am on the 3rd October to keep him updated on my progress, or lack thereof, with secondary services.

On returning home, I had a spontaneous fit of severe crying, with seemingly no trigger. I attempted to sleep but experienced acute perceptual changes; hallucination would seem the improper word to use here. They were semi-dreamlike states including derealisation, hypnagogic and hypnopompic states, sleep paralysis, lucid dreaming, muscular twitching and paresthesia.They are absolutely terrifying (like a real live nightmare) and having experienced these symptoms before (including complete lack of sleep through the previous night) and knowing them to be consistent with benzodiazepine withdrawal syndrome and that this could have been prevented with a simple prescription for diazepam, I have no hesitation in registering a formal complaint with those monkeys at the recovery team. My GP (a trained surgeon and member of the Royal College of Surgeons) then routinely goes ape at them for trivializing my case and has now ignored them in favour of fast-tracking me onto a psychiatrist who will work closely with me in terms of counseling, medication and my struggle with benzodiazepine dependence. He is a supreme asskicker and strong character and a brilliant person to have on my side.

I've gone down the route of claiming benefits and am pretty much clueless with regard to the whole process but the benefits team have all been really helpful and encouraging. I need to chase up a few pieces of information but it seems like an 'open and close' case in terms of my eligibility for housing benefit, Council tax reduction and then somethings called ESA and PIP (which used to be known as "the sick"). On Sunday just gone, I was so nervous, I didn't want to leave the house. I couldn't look anyone in the eye but forced myself out and went for a good pounding session in the squat rack and then for a 6 mile walk down by the canal side. Some Valium arrived on Monday and just 10mg was enough to bring me back into the real world. The tension I was holding in my chest for weeks disappeared and am now back at college full time and catching up. Up 12lbs in 3 weeks and my lifts are soaring in the gym.

The ironic thing with all these benefits is that if I am eligible for all of them, I'll wind up with more money than that of working at my previous job! Also, they are assigning me a care worker to ensure I get all the necessary forms correctly filled and eventually, when I feel mentally strong enough, will put together a solicitor and case for me over what they see as the unfair and improperly-handled dismissal from my workplace. I would have been happy enough to just keep a roof over my head and food to eat so I can continue with the Access course but it looks like things are brightening up considerably. Although Nottingham Uni is on my list, it's no longer my priority.

One of my choices is Coleraine, part of the University of Ulster back home. I'm pretty attracted to the idea of being able to go back home, away from this city. It's also very, very cheap to live there, tranquil ,peaceful and being a NI resident, my fees are paid anyway, which I'm sure the NHS will find attractive.

Words can't express the relief of having such good people supporting me every step of the way with benefits and eventually suing my old workplace.

Ant


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

well best of luck to you in getting it all sorted



> The ironic thing with all these benefits is that if I am eligible for all of them, I'll wind up with more money than that of working at my previous job!


Not ironic - our governments have bread a culture of surviving on benefits for generations - crippling the county and giving rise to the Chav attitudes.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

A well written update - I won't use the word 'good' as your experiences coming off the benzo's sounded worse than coke.

Some MH services people/ teams can be a "little flawed" use of extreme sarcasm there, & I'm sorry you had to suffer so much.

However, you'll no doubt see a Psychiatrist soon & after a little while your treatment should pick up pace.

Get a Community MH Nurse assigned to you if you can, & a Care Worker is also very helpful. You will get through Ant, I can see your determination, your resolve.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

@DrRinse - in a previous post you said how they always treated you well at work and wouldn't screw you over. Has something changed dramatically?

Best of luck mate anyway. Unfortunately I don't know or understand your type of health issues hence why I refrained from giving any advice which may have been ill-advised.

I really hope you get it all sorted.


----------

